# Punkbuster help is here!!!



## BlooChoo

youve tried everything from adding the pnkbstr.exes to the firewall (both A and B), youve uninstalled and reinstalled, cleaned the registrya nd are now running the game as admin and in compatability mode through XP....but you still get kicked from games such as bf2, bf2142 and enemy territory quake wars....

but never fear...here is a fix that has to work!!!!!

1. Make sure that you either disable your firewall (probably not a good idea) or allow PnkBstrA.exe and PnkBstrB.exe access to do things (McAfee has been known to automatically add these services to the block list).
2. Download pbsvc.exe, which is a utility to uninstall and reinstall PunkBuster.
3. Open pbsvc.exe and select Un-Install/Remove PunkBuster Service.
4. Open pbsvc.exe again and this time select Install/Re-Install PunkBuster Service.
5. After installing, it will test your services. Make sure you get a "Test completed successfully without error." message. If not, then copy and paste the results of the test here.
6. Now download PBSETUP, which is a utility to update PunkBuster to the latest version. For Windows: pbsetup.exe
7. Open pbsetup.exe. It will probably have to check for updates, allow it to do that.
8. Click the "Add a Game" button at the top.
9. Select your game (in this case Battlefield 2142) and make sure that the directory is correct.
10. Click the "Check for Updates" button at the top

It even works in Vista!!!!


----------



## Earth19

it failed the test and i dont know how to fix it help plz


----------



## gamerbyron

This topic shall be post into the sticky.


----------



## BlooChoo

cool cheers..and yeh if the pbsvc.exe shows errors or fails while installing either punkbuster A or B...copy and paste the log and post it on the forum..ill take a look at it.


----------



## BlooChoo

gennerally if it fails its somthing up with the firewall (mainly Mcafee) reset the defaults, uninstall the game, run pbsvc.exe (Uninstalled, reinstalled & tested as above, during which, allow the firewall to grant PnkBstrA & PnkBstrB) and this shud fix it


----------



## charlou61

I was getting kicked everytime on cod 2 and bf2... So, i decided to shearch on google and i ound your post. I ran pbsmv.exe many time but i did not worked. I decided to choose the uninstal option one more time and to delete all punkbuster i could find on my computer. But now, i cant even reinstall punkbuster by using pbsvc.exe . Here's log it gives me....

I tried many things, deactivating my anti-virus (and his firewall) and the windows firewall.
But i still unable to intall pkbstr.

Installed at "C:\WINDOWS\System32\PnkBstrA.exe"
Checking PunkBuster service status STOPPED
Starting PunkBuster service OK
Adding firewall rule for PnkBstrA ERROR
Installation Finished.

Please click "Next" to test the PunkBuster services.Starting PunkBuster Service Tests (v0.986) (10/20/07 19:11:32)
Checking OS
Windows XP (build 2600) 32-bit
Checking PnkBstrA service status RUNNING
Checking PnkBstrA Version OK (1029)
Extracting "PnkBstrB.exe" to:
"C:\Documents and Settings\CL\Application Data\PnkBstrB.exe"
OK
Checking firewall settings ERROR
Checking if PnkBstrB is running NOT RUNNING
Getting port for PnkBstrA OK (44301)
Opening socket for packet send OK
Sending version packet to PnkBstrA SENT
Receiving version from PnkBstrA OK
Received 6 bytes from 127.0.0.1:44301
Response = 7080 (ms) Version = v1029
Getting PnkBstrB install instance NOT FOUND
Sending start packet to PnkBstrA SENT
Waiting for packet from PnkBstrA OK
Received 3 bytes from 127.0.0.1:44301
Response = 11086 (ms) PnkBstrB DID NOT start.
Load FAILED.
PnkBstrA.log: [10.20.2007 19:11:15] PnkBstrA v1029 Service Started Successfully. This service is a component of the PunkBuster Anti-Cheat system. Visit http://www.evenbalance.com for more information.

[10.20.2007 19:11:41] ERROR: Copy from [C:\Documents and Settings\CL\Application Data\PnkBstrB.exe] to [C:\WINDOWS\System32\PnkBstrB.exe] failed; Load denied. (997)

Watching for PnkBstrB instance change (0) TIMEOUT
Getting port for PnkBstrB FAILED
Sending version packet to PnkBstrB SENT
Receiving version from PnkBstrB TIMEOUT
Checking PnkBstrK driver status NOT FOUND
Extracting new PnkBstrK to:
"C:\Documents and Settings\CL\Application Data\PnkBstrK.sys"
OK
Sending load packet to PnkBstrB SENT
Checking PnkBstrK driver status NOT FOUND
Manually stopping PnkBstrB FAILED - no handle
Removing test PnkBstrB file OK
PnkBstrA.log: [10.20.2007 19:11:15] PnkBstrA v1029 Service Started Successfully. This service is a component of the PunkBuster Anti-Cheat system. Visit http://www.evenbalance.com for more information.

[10.20.2007 19:11:41] ERROR: Copy from [C:\Documents and Settings\CL\Application Data\PnkBstrB.exe] to [C:\WINDOWS\System32\PnkBstrB.exe] failed; Load denied. (997)

PnkBstrB.log: [EMPTY]

----------------------------------
Tests finished.


----------



## BlooChoo

try this... reset the defaults on your Firewall , uninstal COD 2, run pbsvc.exe (Uninstalled, reinstalled & tested (during which allow your firewall to grant PnkBstrA & PnkBstrB) 

then let me know


----------



## BlooChoo

Also from time to time PB will crash or fail to initialize correctly. You can tell by going to control panel>admin tools>services scroll down to punkbuster and make sure both A and B are running. If one is not either start or resart it


----------



## BlooChoo

there are loads of other problems with Punkbuster, just PM me if u want sum help


----------



## mls_222

thanks man that realy helps =]


----------



## BlooChoo

glad to help


----------



## gothicalien

Well i keep getting punkbuster for battlefield 2142 ... but i looked in control panel>admin tools>services could not find PnkBstrB but PnkBstrA is running fine


----------



## gothicalien

well i whent to System32 to see if theres both PnkBstrA & PnkBstrB and they wher there then i when to battlefield 2142 folder looked in pd and it only had PnkBstrB not PnkBstrA so i copyed A from system32 to the folder and copyed B from the battlefield 2142 folder to system32 after that i tride to test it to see if it work with pbsvc and it worked try this if nothing els helped from BlooChoo and it looksike i still have problems with Pnkbstrb still shaken in hame it said WTF help me out BlooChoo??


----------



## BlooChoo

did u try all those steps up at the top?? by running pbsvc.exe...it uninstalls an reinstalls both punkbusters..they will also then run...if you have installed them an they are not runnning...go into control panel > administrative tools > services

then make sure both punkbuster services are set to automatic and are started..
then try that


----------



## Mrazntear

I still get the error even though i have Punkbuster A and B working fine. they both say Punbuster A Started
Punkbuster B Started HELP


----------



## Mrazntear

Starting PunkBuster Service Tests (v0.984) (03/01/08 15:20:18)
Checking OS
Windows XP (build 2600, Service Pack 2) 32-bit
Checking PnkBstrA service status RUNNING
Checking PnkBstrA Version OK (1029)
Extracting "PnkBstrB.exe" to:
"C:\Documents and Settings\Hogan\Application Data\PnkBstrB.exe"
OK
Checking firewall settings OFF
Is PnkBstrA explicitly allowed?
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe YES
Is PnkBstrB explicitly allowed?
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrB.exe YES
Checking if PnkBstrB is running NOT RUNNING
Getting port for PnkBstrA OK (44301)
Opening socket for packet send OK
Sending version packet to PnkBstrA SENT
Receiving version from PnkBstrA OK
Received 6 bytes from 127.0.0.1:44301
Response = 8094 (ms) Version = v1029
Getting PnkBstrB install instance OK
Sending start packet to PnkBstrA SENT
Waiting for packet from PnkBstrA OK
Received 3 bytes from 127.0.0.1:44301
Response = 12094 (ms) PnkBstrB started.
Load SUCCESSFUL.
Watching for PnkBstrB instance change (2) CHANGED (3)
Getting port for PnkBstrB OK (45301)
Sending version packet to PnkBstrB SENT
Receiving version from PnkBstrB OK
Received 5 bytes from 127.0.0.1:45301
Response = 3000 (ms) Version = 1805
Checking PnkBstrK driver status STOPPED
Deleting PnkBstrK ERROR
Checking PnkBstrK driver status STILL FOUND (driver status 1)
Extracting new PnkBstrK to:
"C:\Documents and Settings\Hogan\Application Data\PnkBstrK.sys"
OK
Sending load packet to PnkBstrB SENT
Checking PnkBstrK driver status STOPPED
Deleting PnkBstrK ERROR
Checking PnkBstrK driver status STILL FOUND (driver status 1)
Manually stopping PnkBstrB STOPPED
Removing test PnkBstrB file OK

----------------------------------
Tests finished.


----------



## BlooChoo

ok..well go into add and remove programs and uninstall the punkbuster entries ther...then download Ccleaner from download.com...run the registry cleaner (allow it to back up your registry) this will remove all the registry keys that are to do with punkbuster...then re do all the steps at the begining of the post...making sure you run the uninstaller b4 runing the installer


----------



## Veo5000

Hi! I'm about to give this game up -__- I've had the error since mid 2007 and I still can't fix it...
I searched maaaaaaaaaany forums, and tried the step-by-step guides... the problem is of course the punkbusterB.exe, it doesn't start when I start up BF2142...

Starting PunkBuster Service Tests (v0.986) (03/08/08 16:58:01)
Checking OS
Windows XP (build 2600, Service Pack 2) 32-bit
Checking PnkBstrA service status RUNNING
Checking PnkBstrA Version OK (1029)
Extracting "PnkBstrB.exe" to:
"C:\Documents and Settings\Trond\Programdata\PnkBstrB.exe"
OK
Checking firewall settings OFF
Checking if PnkBstrB is running NOT RUNNING
Getting port for PnkBstrA OK (44301)
Opening socket for packet send OK
Sending version packet to PnkBstrA SENT
Receiving version from PnkBstrA OK
Received 6 bytes from 127.0.0.1:44301
Response = 7094 (ms) Version = v1029
Getting PnkBstrB install instance NOT FOUND
Sending start packet to PnkBstrA SENT
Waiting for packet from PnkBstrA OK
Received 3 bytes from 127.0.0.1:44301
Response = 11094 (ms) PnkBstrB DID NOT start.
Load FAILED.
PnkBstrA.log: [03.08.2008 16:57:45] PnkBstrA v1029 Service Started Successfully. This service is a component of the PunkBuster Anti-Cheat system. Visit http://www.evenbalance.com for more information.
[03.08.2008 16:58:11] ERROR: Copy from [C:\Documents and Settings\Trond\Programdata\PnkBstrB.exe] to [C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrB.exe] failed; Load denied. (32)

Watching for PnkBstrB instance change (0) TIMEOUT
Getting port for PnkBstrB FAILED
Sending version packet to PnkBstrB SENT
Receiving version from PnkBstrB TIMEOUT
Checking PnkBstrK driver status NOT FOUND
Extracting new PnkBstrK to:
"C:\Documents and Settings\Trond\Programdata\PnkBstrK.sys"
OK
Sending load packet to PnkBstrB SENT
Checking PnkBstrK driver status NOT FOUND
Manually stopping PnkBstrB FAILED - no handle
Removing test PnkBstrB file PnkBstrA.log: [03.08.2008 16:57:45] PnkBstrA v1029 Service Started Successfully. This service is a component of the PunkBuster Anti-Cheat system. Visit http://www.evenbalance.com for more information.
[03.08.2008 16:58:11] ERROR: Copy from [C:\Documents and Settings\Trond\Programdata\PnkBstrB.exe] to [C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrB.exe] failed; Load denied. (32)

PnkBstrB.log: [EMPTY]

----------------------------------
Tests finished.


----------



## BlooChoo

have u actually reinstalled the game??

but here is the installer for pbB http://www.evenbalance.com/downloads/pbweb.exe

run through these steps....

INSTALL - New PB service & PB files
Then go to location of your pbsvc.exe,run it and do a INSTALL this time for the service.

Reboot comp ( I did it, just in case.. )

GoToBSetup-Info
DirectlinkBSetup.exe

Make a folder of your choice and put the PBSetup.exe in that folder, run it. Follow instruction like you did before in the past, if you use this simple PB version updater for Admins/Clients,update to the present PB version.

Connect to a PR server, so PnkBstrB & PnkBstrK service can auto download itself to your directory PB folder "\Battlefield 2\pb",after successful download you can see the service file with the other in the PB directory.

Good things to check after PB service install.
WINDOWS\system32\LogFiles\PunkBuster - PB logfiles location on comp. 
GoTo start\run in your StartMenu, type: services.msc, Look after PnkBstrA in list, select then right-click and chose Properties.(if it Not started, just start the service)should be set to Automatic start method,if Not, do it.

- Insufficient O/S Privileges -
I keep getting kicked by PunkBuster for Insufficient O/S Privileges

Download and run this file from any location, it will check for adware that stops you from being able to play on PB servers. The VX2 adware edits your user rights when it infects your computer, and many programs do not repair this when they remove it.
VX2Finder Program

Download and run it, then perform these steps below in order
Click to Find VX2 BetterInternet 
After the file is located 
Click Open Regedit 
And your location is like this Link
handshaking failed - Reg Edit Location 
Delete directory Notify 
After Delete, click on Restore Policy 
Reboot Computer - The comp should now be clean (like a virgin) 
Then download pbsvc.exe 
Copy that file to C:\windows\System32 overwrite the present file with downloaded file. 
Then RUN it and after that Test Service 
If all things look OK,GoTo controlpanel/Administration Tools/Service and find PnkBstrA & PnkBstrB 
Start service PnkBstrB and check that it's enabled Automatically, after you start "B", "A" should also start - (If I understood TxT right) 
GoTo C:\Windows\System32 and check if PnkBstrB is there. 
Summary of these step is "Both service should run at the same time,but PnkBstrB runs in HIDE mode. It´s OK,should do that. 
If you got any program like: Antispyware/Antivirus remember to grant access for PnkBstrA & PnkBstrB service to work with that program. 
Important - Remember to update your usual PB files to latest version (pbsetup.exe)

Symptom - WTF! got service install and PB to latest - PB kicked
Remember the thing, if service is NOT started when you play Online, if you been PB kicked (have in mind, that it's your services that are OFF, in that case is useless to try update usual PB. You can update until you faint. . Good thing to keep in mind,to spare time . .
Solution: Essential to concentrate to check " service " is enabled for Automatic start mode. Then test play again . .

IMPORTANT thought to think of after completed Service install. Do NOT forget to install pbsetup.exe PB version to the latest, only one time after complete service install.
If you just got service install and go Online, expect PB issues.

PB service & pbsetup.exe - Must I Install both files ??
(Good thing to know is that you must install these two files for success.)
PB service PnkBstrA & PnkBstrB - is one part 
pbsetup.exe - is second part


----------



## spyrosargos

well thnk you but i get a message that says this in cod4 multiplayer: PunkBuster kicked 'here says my profile name' (for 0 minutes)...RESTRICTION:Corrupted File/Memory [81329] what i have to do? i dont know what it is?? it is kicking me after 2-3 minutes of playing. plz help me


----------



## BlooChoo

is it an official copy of the game? 

if its the official copy of the game then i would install all of the correct patchs for the game...and then run disc defrag...


----------



## spyrosargos

yes it is the official and i've done both of the tasks that you gave me from before and nothing happened


----------



## spyrosargos

D U Have Any Other Ideas?


----------



## BlooChoo

have u tried everything else that i have mentioned in this thread? the first post is the instructions u need to use first...


----------



## spyrosargos

yeah yeah i've tried everything.. many people have this problem. if you write RESTRICTION:Corrupted File/Memory [81329] in google you get many links with problems but noone knew anything... also i have to say that it began after installing patch 1.5 but i cant wait until the next one comes out.. also im not sure that it will be fixed after 1.6!! anyway thanx if you'll find anything id apriciate any help thanx


----------



## spyrosargos

isnt there any other program like punk buster doing the same job for cod4??? sorry if it is a nooby question


----------



## Asher101

Im having probs with PB too. 

i have:
Manually uninstalled 2142
" " " " PB
re-installed 2142 followed by 1.40 patch
installed NS followed again by 1.40 patch
installed PB via pbsvc.exe
installed pb updates via pbsetup.exe

I joined a game and it worked! then i changed server half hour later to find it crash again.
I deleted radial.cdb and folder in my documents for fresh configs. Tried again it still crashes 
any ideas? oh and both services A/B are running.


----------



## BlooChoo

well steam uses its own system which is alot more stable...punkbuster is the one everyone else uses..its just that it isnt really a big company...it doesnt have much support out ther...

and asher..what is the exact pberror message?


----------



## BlooChoo

and the whole corrupter memory error could be for a number of reasons...

punkbuster has recently started scanning DMA, which means itl scan ur ram in order to look for any rouge .exe running in the background, ie a hack or virus...

"These kicks are when PunkBuster detects a modification of your game exe running in memory. I recommend that you run a virus/malware scan of your computer to see if anything is trying to attach itself to the running program. Also run a memory stress test to see if there is a fault there that could be causing issues. You can find such a program on the following website: 

http://www.memtest86.com/"

also download spybot search and destroy...scan ur system...spyware will make this error occur


----------



## spyrosargos

well thanx ill give it a try the error message is RESTRICTION:Corrupted File/Memory [81329]


----------



## Asher101

i found out that punkbuster has issues with nForce mobo chipsets. something in the scanner triggers something to do with GART driver? its more common on ATI/Nforce setups but i was just unlucky enough to suffer with all out nvidia setup. Someone suggested uninstalling chipset driver and install drivers one-by-one i.e sata, usb, lan etc. However i just downloaded version 2006 drivers from my manufactuer (Gigabyte) and now punkbuster works no problems.

Apparently all 3 companys involved (Nvidia, ATI, Evenbalance) no about this but cant figue out at present what is causing it.


----------



## BlooChoo

ah well that could be a possiblilty..although i have an nvidia chipset..and no troubles..but i guess all computers are different..in the hardware and software set ups...so it maybe worth reinstalling certain drivers...


----------



## spyrosargos

well boochoo can i play with steam instead with punkbuster in cod4????


----------



## BlooChoo

aye..yeh if you click on steam, and add the games it uses steam VAC instead of punkbuster..i guess that is a way around the punkbuster faults...but its just the fact that punkbuster should be functioning huh!!


----------



## spyrosargos

lol u have to be right!! anyway ill wait for 1.6 patch thanx for the help btw


----------



## Astrial

Hello, i,ve been searching for a fix for my problem since I bought cod4. I'm running vista and I've tried everything in your thread here as shown. But, I still get the punkbuster b initialization failure. I check services before entering the game and it will show b as not running and i make it run (even though it is set to automatic), but after i join and get kicked it shows b as not running. So far, I've uninstalled cod4 and all pb software completely from my computer and registry and went thru your step by step fix, but to no solution.

\PnkBstrB.exe"
OK
Checking firewall settings OFF
Is PnkBstrA explicitly allowed?
C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe YES
Is PnkBstrB explicitly allowed?
C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrB.exe YES
Checking if PnkBstrB is running NOT RUNNING
Getting port for PnkBstrA OK (44301)
Opening socket for packet send OK
Sending version packet to PnkBstrA SENT
Receiving version from PnkBstrA OK
Received 6 bytes from 127.0.0.1:44301
Response = 7238 (ms) Version = v1028
Getting PnkBstrB install instance OK
Sending start packet to PnkBstrA SENT
Waiting for packet from PnkBstrA OK
Received 3 bytes from 127.0.0.1:44301
Response = 11263 (ms) PnkBstrB started.
Load SUCCESSFUL.
Watching for PnkBstrB instance change (2) CHANGED (3)
Getting port for PnkBstrB OK (45301)
Sending version packet to PnkBstrB SENT
Receiving version from PnkBstrB OK
Received 5 bytes from 127.0.0.1:45301
Response = 3011 (ms) Version = 1805
Checking PnkBstrK driver status NOT FOUND
Extracting new PnkBstrK to:
"C:\Users\Astrial\AppData\Roaming\PnkBstrK.sys"
OK
Sending load packet to PnkBstrB SENT
Checking PnkBstrK driver status RUNNING
Stopping PnkBstrK STOPPED
Deleting PnkBstrK OK
Checking PnkBstrK driver status DELETED
Manually stopping PnkBstrB STOPPED
Removing test PnkBstrB file OK

----------------------------------
Tests finished.

I'm shure as you can seee that b is not running, as this is after I did everything in this thread. I'm not shure what to do know. No1 seems to have an answer.


----------



## BlooChoo

ok have you run through all the instructions and added cod4 to the punkbuster service porgram to update? cos that is a common problem


----------



## Astrial

Yes I have, that is why I am hoping you might be able to help me. I,ve gone thru all the steps you are suggesting in this thread and it is still saying b is getting an innitiation failure. Usually I can solve my pb problems but this one is stumping me for some reason.


----------



## Astrial

Ok, i just went thru all of ur steps again including reinstalling the game deleting all pb files and running a registry cleaner. I installed pb the way u instructed, in the correct order and i still get b initialization failure. 
I think im just going to install xp on my other hard-drive and wish for a miracle.


----------



## BlooChoo

yeh i mean..the steps here are a fail safe in order to get punkbuster working...if the problem still exists after re installing xp i would cry !! ha


cos it could be the fact that you have spy ware running in the background stopping certain things running...it might be worth running a hijack this log and posting it into the virus section of this forum...


----------



## Astrial

I would agree with the spyware problem, except for the fact that I just yesterday installed my spyware so that couldnt be it. 
What did you mean by running a hyjack


----------



## AFS10550

I am ready to pull my hair out. I uninstalled the game and before reloading, I "disinfected" my computer with Adware alert, I downloaded Ccleaner and ran that then reinstalled the game. I checked McAfee and both A & B were there with out restriction as well as in control pannel/admin tools/services/punk buster. I have yet to download the 1.4 or 1.5 patch. After reading your fixes I thought this would do the trick because I followed your instructions to a T, but I am still getting kicked for punk buster B not initializing. Results from pbsvc (which I did uninstall and reinstall) are below. The test was a success or so it said.

Starting PunkBuster Service Tests (v0.986) (04/14/08 14:07:56)
Checking OS
Windows NT 6.0 (build 6000) 32-bit
Checking PnkBstrA service status RUNNING
Checking PnkBstrA Version OK (1029)
Extracting "PnkBstrB.exe" to:
"C:\Users\Andy\AppData\Roaming\PnkBstrB.exe"
OK
Checking firewall settings OFF
Is PnkBstrA explicitly allowed?
C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe YES
Is PnkBstrB explicitly allowed?
C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrB.exe YES
Checking if PnkBstrB is running STOPPED
Getting port for PnkBstrA OK (44301)
Opening socket for packet send OK
Sending version packet to PnkBstrA SENT
Receiving version from PnkBstrA OK
Received 6 bytes from 127.0.0.1:44301
Response = 7176 (ms) Version = v1029
Getting PnkBstrB install instance OK
Sending start packet to PnkBstrA SENT
Waiting for packet from PnkBstrA OK
Received 3 bytes from 127.0.0.1:44301
Response = 11201 (ms) PnkBstrB started.
Load SUCCESSFUL.
Watching for PnkBstrB instance change (1) CHANGED (2)
Getting port for PnkBstrB OK (45301)
Sending version packet to PnkBstrB SENT
Receiving version from PnkBstrB OK
Received 5 bytes from 127.0.0.1:45301
Response = 3011 (ms) Version = 1806
Checking PnkBstrK driver status NOT FOUND
Extracting new PnkBstrK to:
"C:\Users\Andy\AppData\Roaming\PnkBstrK.sys"
OK
Sending load packet to PnkBstrB SENT
Checking PnkBstrK driver status RUNNING
Stopping PnkBstrK STOPPED
Deleting PnkBstrK OK
Checking PnkBstrK driver status DELETED
Manually stopping PnkBstrB STOPPED
Removing test PnkBstrB file OK

----------------------------------
Tests finished.


Just so you know, I was playing Cod4 successfully online for several months and then all of a sudden I'm getting kicked for failure to initialize. I am to the point of giving up. On the machine I am having issues with, I have McAfee as well as a virus scanner running Vista. On a much older machine with no internet security what so ever the game plays just fine. Please help.


----------



## Synbios459

Same thing wtf? PunkBuster is a real pos.


----------



## BlooChoo

Astrial said:


> I would agree with the spyware problem, except for the fact that I just yesterday installed my spyware so that couldnt be it.
> What did you mean by running a hyjack


HijackThis is a program that will scan for different types of viruses than ur standard anti virus software

the experts that can help with this are found here

http://forums.techguy.org/54-malware-removal-hijackthis-logs/


----------



## BlooChoo

AFS10550 said:


> I am ready to pull my hair out. I uninstalled the game and before reloading, I "disinfected" my computer with Adware alert, I downloaded Ccleaner and ran that then reinstalled the game. I checked McAfee and both A & B were there with out restriction as well as in control pannel/admin tools/services/punk buster. I have yet to download the 1.4 or 1.5 patch. After reading your fixes I thought this would do the trick because I followed your instructions to a T, but I am still getting kicked for punk buster B not initializing. Results from pbsvc (which I did uninstall and reinstall) are below. The test was a success or so it said.
> 
> Starting PunkBuster Service Tests (v0.986) (04/14/08 14:07:56)
> Checking OS
> Windows NT 6.0 (build 6000) 32-bit
> Checking PnkBstrA service status RUNNING
> Checking PnkBstrA Version OK (1029)
> Extracting "PnkBstrB.exe" to:
> "C:\Users\Andy\AppData\Roaming\PnkBstrB.exe"
> OK
> Checking firewall settings OFF
> Is PnkBstrA explicitly allowed?
> C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe YES
> Is PnkBstrB explicitly allowed?
> C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrB.exe YES
> Checking if PnkBstrB is running STOPPED
> Getting port for PnkBstrA OK (44301)
> Opening socket for packet send OK
> Sending version packet to PnkBstrA SENT
> Receiving version from PnkBstrA OK
> Received 6 bytes from 127.0.0.1:44301
> Response = 7176 (ms) Version = v1029
> Getting PnkBstrB install instance OK
> Sending start packet to PnkBstrA SENT
> Waiting for packet from PnkBstrA OK
> Received 3 bytes from 127.0.0.1:44301
> Response = 11201 (ms) PnkBstrB started.
> Load SUCCESSFUL.
> Watching for PnkBstrB instance change (1) CHANGED (2)
> Getting port for PnkBstrB OK (45301)
> Sending version packet to PnkBstrB SENT
> Receiving version from PnkBstrB OK
> Received 5 bytes from 127.0.0.1:45301
> Response = 3011 (ms) Version = 1806
> Checking PnkBstrK driver status NOT FOUND
> Extracting new PnkBstrK to:
> "C:\Users\Andy\AppData\Roaming\PnkBstrK.sys"
> OK
> Sending load packet to PnkBstrB SENT
> Checking PnkBstrK driver status RUNNING
> Stopping PnkBstrK STOPPED
> Deleting PnkBstrK OK
> Checking PnkBstrK driver status DELETED
> Manually stopping PnkBstrB STOPPED
> Removing test PnkBstrB file OK
> 
> ----------------------------------
> Tests finished.
> 
> Just so you know, I was playing Cod4 successfully online for several months and then all of a sudden I'm getting kicked for failure to initialize. I am to the point of giving up. On the machine I am having issues with, I have McAfee as well as a virus scanner running Vista. On a much older machine with no internet security what so ever the game plays just fine. Please help.


yeh punkbuster has recently updated...so have you actually added the games into the punkbuster services, then run the punk buster update for all the games...cos ther has been updates since the games wer released and they need to be kept up to date


----------



## dirtmonger0

I have been going round and round with this pbB problem for a couple of days now but after some helpful insight from a cuople of people i have resolved that issue only to have another one right in my face The new restriction is as follows ;
Punkbuster player kicked (for 0 minutes0 )
Restriction:Inadequate OS priveladges 
WTF, what now can you help


----------



## BlooChoo

in sufficient OS privaleges could meanthat the user account that you are using does not have administrator rights and therfore will not allow certain processes to run...


----------



## Ngram

Hi ,

When i ran pbsetup.exe the first time, everything seemed right untill it started checking for updates, then i got this error:
 
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//IETF//DTD HTML 2.0//EN">

302 Found

*Found*

The document has moved here.

Apache/2.0.52 (Fedora) Server at websec.evenbalance.com Port 80

And it says, do you agree ? Yes / No

It comes everytime i run pbsetup.exe and when i press Check for updates.


----------



## farstrider2001

i have a punkbuster enabled game its online features dont work, the games website doesnt load using cdn. ip address. anyone know whats going on? its NFS Prostreet but it also has been happening to NFS Carbon aswell. both are for the PC CD/DVD


----------



## sanchezz

Starting PunkBuster Service Tests (v0.986) (09/07/08 14:25:11)
Checking OS
Windows XP (build 2600, Service Pack 2) 32-bit
Checking PnkBstrA service status RUNNING
Checking PnkBstrA Version OK (1029)
Extracting "PnkBstrB.exe" to:
"C:\Documents and Settings\Sanchez\Application Data\PnkBstrB.exe"
OK
Checking firewall settings OFF
Checking if PnkBstrB is running NOT RUNNING
Getting port for PnkBstrA OK (44301)
Opening socket for packet send OK
Sending version packet to PnkBstrA SENT
Receiving version from PnkBstrA TIMEOUT
Getting PnkBstrB install instance NOT FOUND
Sending start packet to PnkBstrA SENT
Waiting for packet from PnkBstrA TIMEOUT
Watching for PnkBstrB instance change (0) TIMEOUT
Getting port for PnkBstrB FAILED
Sending version packet to PnkBstrB SENT
Receiving version from PnkBstrB TIMEOUT
Checking PnkBstrK driver status NOT FOUND
Extracting new PnkBstrK to:
"C:\Documents and Settings\Sanchez\Application Data\PnkBstrK.sys"
OK
Sending load packet to PnkBstrB SENT
Checking PnkBstrK driver status 


and after this nothing happens it just stays like this and eventualy i have to cancel 

ive tryed reinstalling americas army,updating pb,reinstaling pb,completley removing and instaling pb..........................!!! nothing works!! no av is runing all firelwalls are OFF !!!


----------



## farstrider2001

i ran ran the stand alone install PB aswell nothing happened but i think my problem has to do with my isp's dns back-bone & my isp appearantly wont let me use openDNS


----------



## BlooChoo

Ngram said:


> Hi ,
> 
> When i ran pbsetup.exe the first time, everything seemed right untill it started checking for updates, then i got this error:
> 
> <!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//IETF//DTD HTML 2.0//EN">
> 
> 302 Found
> 
> *Found*
> 
> The document has moved here.
> 
> Apache/2.0.52 (Fedora) Server at websec.evenbalance.com Port 80
> 
> And it says, do you agree ? Yes / No
> 
> It comes everytime i run pbsetup.exe and when i press Check for updates.


with this...use the first program i say to download to remove punk buster...then re install it WITH the game..so install bf2142 or sumthing like that....then use the second program to update it correctly


----------



## BlooChoo

sanchezz said:


> Starting PunkBuster Service Tests (v0.986) (09/07/08 14:25:11)
> Checking OS
> Windows XP (build 2600, Service Pack 2) 32-bit
> Checking PnkBstrA service status RUNNING
> Checking PnkBstrA Version OK (1029)
> Extracting "PnkBstrB.exe" to:
> "C:\Documents and Settings\Sanchez\Application Data\PnkBstrB.exe"
> OK
> Checking firewall settings OFF
> Checking if PnkBstrB is running NOT RUNNING
> Getting port for PnkBstrA OK (44301)
> Opening socket for packet send OK
> Sending version packet to PnkBstrA SENT
> Receiving version from PnkBstrA TIMEOUT
> Getting PnkBstrB install instance NOT FOUND
> Sending start packet to PnkBstrA SENT
> Waiting for packet from PnkBstrA TIMEOUT
> Watching for PnkBstrB instance change (0) TIMEOUT
> Getting port for PnkBstrB FAILED
> Sending version packet to PnkBstrB SENT
> Receiving version from PnkBstrB TIMEOUT
> Checking PnkBstrK driver status NOT FOUND
> Extracting new PnkBstrK to:
> "C:\Documents and Settings\Sanchez\Application Data\PnkBstrK.sys"
> OK
> Sending load packet to PnkBstrB SENT
> Checking PnkBstrK driver status
> 
> and after this nothing happens it just stays like this and eventualy i have to cancel
> 
> ive tryed reinstalling americas army,updating pb,reinstaling pb,completley removing and instaling pb..........................!!! nothing works!! no av is runing all firelwalls are OFF !!!


type services.msc into the run bar, then locate punkbuster B, right click it and start it, and make sure the service is set to automatic..that shud solve this problem

also...make sure u restart ur firewall...i notice it is off...just add both punkbuster services to it by navigating to them through ur firewalls program control


----------



## BlooChoo

farstrider2001 said:


> i ran ran the stand alone install PB aswell nothing happened but i think my problem has to do with my isp's dns back-bone & my isp appearantly wont let me use openDNS


dont use openDNS, punkbuster needs to cache DNS query results...and yeh ur probably right, alot of isp's dont like them either...


----------



## farstrider2001

know any vps servers that are free that would work with the game & vista's built-in client?


----------



## BlooChoo

what are you using a VPS for may i ask? your tryin to run the game off the same computer your using as a server?


----------



## farstrider2001

well i found out some more info i can ping ea.com,i can get onto it on opera for wii except main page site transfers me to mobile, so im guessing i have to call my isp to fix the issue then & i meant VPN.


----------

